# Nupro Vitamin suppliment for small breeds Review



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I put Dahlia on this as recommended by my friend Darlene Moss.
Darlene has a chi with severe allergy/auto immune issues.
Her chi has changed dramatically on this powder.
Her hair has grown back in and she has much more energy.
Dahlia has shown the same change as far as more energy in just the 
3 days I have had her on it.Her eyes are more clear and sparkley 
and she seems to feel better.It has a liver base taste and Dahlia 
absolutely loves it and licks her bowl clean.
It has super high reviews and 5 stars.
It is relatively cheap too and you just use a small amount once a day.
I have nothing but good things to say about it.Im glad my friend put me onto it!!
See it here:
Nupro Small Breed Dog Supplement 1 lb - eBay (item 250648743831 end time Nov-07-10 07:40:51 PST)

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Nupro All Natural Dog Supplement


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I have never heard of this and see its from the US. I am in th eU. I see the majority of the reviews are 4 and 5 star with a rare few giving it 1 star, but not everyone is ever happy with a product there are always negatives.

So with that I am really interested to see how you get on with it, how much do you feed a Chihuahua that weighs 6lb as I notice it gives values for a 20lb dog.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Forgot to add have you experinced any loose poops as one reviewer said it caused her dog to very loose.

Cheers

Deme x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I use the Nupro supplement and have for years. Had my big dogs on it 15+ years ago and have continued to use it with Brody. He's been on it since he was a baby. 

Glad to see that you are getting positive results!!

I think it's a top notch product.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

No loose poops and I sprinkle 2-3 pinches over 
her kibble or cooked foods.I put it over her kibble
and she just gobbles it with new zest! In just 3
days her coat seems softer too.I have mostly noticed
a dramatic change in her energy level and tail wagging.
She is a little mexican jumping bean ready to play!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Tracy do you feel this has helped
Brody deal more easily with his health issues:
IE stress levels and eye issues?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Tracy do you feel this has helped
> Brody deal more easily with his health issues:
> IE stress levels and eye issues?


I'm not 100% sure that it helped with his eye issues. Detached retinas are just that - detached. I don't know if vitamin/mineral support can really help them reattach? It's possible that they give the body enough support that it can help heal itself though. Very interesting question! 

The positives I have seen from Nupro .... 

1. Vitamin/mineral support since he is on a prey model diet. I feel like the Nupro fills in the blanks just in case there is a deficiency. It's just a little bit of insurance. Probably not needed, but does put my mind at ease!

2. Coat and skin support - I noticed a HUGE difference in his skin/coat when I started him on Nupro as a puppy. He had dry skin with dandruff. Since being on Nupro, he's never had any further dry skin or dandruff. 

3. Pigmentation issues. Some people feel that kelp helps with pigment issues. (Coat, nose, skin, foot pads) Some trace these issues to a lack of iodine in the diet. Nupro contains kelp and I haven't seen any pigment issues at all with Brody. His coat is BLACK with no hint of red.

4. Probiotic support. It contains enzymes which can help with digestive issues and/or gas. 

5. Parasite repellant. Nupro contains garlic and is heavy in the B vitamins. some people think this is a natural flea repellant. A healthy dog is not attractive to parasites. Brody has never had a flea problem, even when around other dogs that have! He also has consistently had negative stool checks for worms. Does that have anything to do with Nupro? Not sure, but it sure doesn't hurt.  

As an overall vitamin/mineral supplement - I think it's hard to beat Nupro. I know a lot of dog show people who use it and think it gives them that "extra edge" over competitors. The flaxseed and bee pollen along with the kelp help to grow fabulous coats. I just know that it works. 

Here is more info and the ingredients for anyone who is interested ....

NUPROSUPPLEMENT.COM

DESICCATED LIVER:The ultimate in palatability! 
The fresh, natural flavor of real liver is wonderful for the finicky eater! Supplies iron and B vitamins.
Just add water to make a Grrreat Gravy that Dogs Crave! 

NORWEGIAN KELP:A natural seaweed - A rich source of trace minerals including iodine, used for proper glandular function and metabolism. An excellent source of vitamins A, B1, B2, C, and E. These vitamins are beneficial for maintaining proper health and are responsible for the growth of bones, a healthy heart rate, a sound central nervous system, and helping muscles stay firm and strong. Norwegian kelp grows deep in the ocean, mostly in cold waters, so it contains valuable nutrients from the ocean floor. Aside from nourishing the glands, it is beneficial for overall good health. Supports healthy pigmentation and coat highlights.

BEE POLLEN:One of nature’s healthiest and most powerful "super-foods", Bee Pollen contains an incredible array of vitamins, minerals, amino acids and enzymes. One of the most nutritionally complete natural substances found on earth. Supports a healthy immune system. Keeps healthy hormones in balance. Offers nutritional support for pets with seasonal allergies. 

IMPORTED YEAST CULTURE:Helps maintain a full and healthy coat which may minimize the occurrence of excessive shedding and itchy, dry skin. Provides proteins, zinc and biotin. Best source of B vitamins. Most companies use cheaper brewers yeast which can be a combination of hops, corn, grains, wheat, etc., whatever comes from the brewery. Many animals have grain allergies, and brewers yeast may further aggravate an allergy condition. With nutritional yeast cultures, grown on sugar beets, a veggie source, NO grains are present at all. Something to think about when reading ingredient labels.

FLAXSEED rovides essential omega fatty acids. Most absorbable vegetable fatty acid for the canine. Rich in omega 3 fatty acids, alpha-linolenic acid, fiber and lignans. Helps maintain healthy, shiny fur and soft skin. 

LECITHIN: A rich source of choline, required by the body to make acetylcholine, is a neurotransmitter essential for normal healthy nerve and brain function. Supports healthy liver function.

GARLIC CONCENTRATE:Wonderful ingredient that does so much for the body. Garlic contains allicin, a powerful antioxidant. Supports a healthy immune and cardiovascular system.

LACTOBACILLUS ACIDOPHILUSromotes healthy digestion which may reduce the occurrence of flatulence. Because NUPRO is in a powdered form and not from concentrate, it is easily assimilated into the system and digested with the dog’s food. There is no sense in giving an animal this superior product if they don’t digest it properly. Also promotes friendly bacteria in intestinal tract.

CALCIUM CITRATE: Calcium is best absorbed in an acidic environment, hence calcium citrate is the best absorbed supplemental form of calcium---it does not require extra stomach acid for absorption. Intended to provide nutritive support for healthy bones, teeth and nerve function.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Great write up and thanks for your reply Tracy!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Also want to mention that Nupro also has a healthy joint formulation to help with joint/bone support. For those looking for a glucosamine product, I think that this is a good one. 

NUPRO JOINT SUPPORT is not just for senior dogs or those with specific joint issues! Active athletes, show dogs, working dogs, police and search and rescue K-9's, sled dogs, hunting dogs, AND large breed dogs, as well, will benefit from having glucosamine added to their daily regimen. The combination of NUPRO's raw formula with the added extras make for a superior product from which ALL adult dogs will reap rewards.

GLUCOSAMINE COMPLEX (500 mg. per 1 oz. scoop) is our own special formula. It is an easily absorbed natural substance that stimulates the production of proteoglycans which help to maintain the health and resiliency of connective tissues and restore the damaged cells of cartilage tissue. Glucosamine complex helps promote the synovial fluid that lubricates the joints.

MSM (300 mg. per 1 oz. scoop) is a natural source of bioavailable sulfur, essential for the growth and repair of tendons, cartilage and other connective tissues. MSM helps to ease discomfort associated with normal daily exercise and active lifestyles.

Ester-C Chelated Mineral Blend (300 mg. per 1 oz. scoop) boosts the absorption of the glucosamine complex and MSM and promotes collagen formation.

NUPRO Joint Support also contains Norwegian kelp, organic cold-milled ground whole flaxseed, nutritional yeast culture, desiccated liver, bee pollen, garlic, calcium citrate, lecithin and lactobacillus acidophilus. 

NUPRO is made using fresh, premium ingredients. NUPRO does NOT contain any preservatives, sugar, fillers, corn, wheat, glutens, grains, or by-products.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Its good to know that they have a joint support
formula too just in case for backup.
I ordered Dahlia 2 products and we`ll see how she takes to them.


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

Thank you for this information. I just ordered some for my babies!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

No kidding you will see a difference almost immediately!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I think i'm gonna get some and sprinkle it on my morning eggs or cereal :laughing8:
Dahlia's mama and Tracy are some good salesmen.  lol
All kidding aside, i'm gonna check this out for my 3 furkids.  Thanks dahlia's mom


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm gonna see if it is available int he UK, knowing my luck it won't be...

Can you get worm counts for dogs rather than give tablets. I'd rather do this as this as I use worm counts on my horses and then ony worm if they need it. I hate putting chemicals that aren't needed into my animals.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I found it online only at Ebay or the Nupro site.

Worm counts?
Not sure about that.
Never heard of that service here.
Here they do stool samples at the vets office.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Good idea about the cereal or eggs for us!!
I need something!
Your welcome cherper!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Worm counts?
> Not sure about that.
> Never heard of that service here.
> Here they do stool samples at the vets office.



That's what worm counts are, small samples of poo which is tested for egg larva / eggs


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Ahhh gotcha.......terminology .
They are called "Fecals" here in US.
PS-This is a suppliment not a wormer.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Deme said:


> I'm gonna see if it is available int he UK, knowing my luck it won't be...
> 
> Can you get worm counts for dogs rather than give tablets. I'd rather do this as this as I use worm counts on my horses and then ony worm if they need it. I hate putting chemicals that aren't needed into my animals.


Deme let me know if you can't get it, I could prob. ship it to you if you have paypal?


I am thinking I will give this a try too -- does everyone feel the Amazon site is a reliable place of getting it?


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

The amazon site refers you to Absolutelypets.com
if I remember.Its only available here and there.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm really interested in this as well. I just looked at the Amazon link. Thanks for posting about it Dahlia'smama!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Your very welcome foggy!! 
Sweet chis!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm wondering what the dif. is between small breed and regular? The regular is cheaper by a good bit...


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Deme let me know if you can't get it, I could prob. ship it to you if you have paypal?
> 
> 
> I am thinking I will give this a try too -- does everyone feel the Amazon site is a reliable place of getting it?


Thanks for that but won't the shipping charges be expensive?

Deme x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Deme said:


> Thanks for that but won't the shipping charges be expensive?
> 
> Deme x


I think it would prob add between $10 & $15 to the total if you got the 5 lb thing of it.

For anyone wondering, I called Nupro and they said the larger size is exactly the same as the small breed, it just comes w/ a smaller scoop, how stupid is that, LOL? She then told me the scoop in the small breed is 1 teaspoon and that the dosage is listed on their website, so buying the larger sizes is much more economical.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I'm wondering what the dif. is between small breed and regular? The regular is cheaper by a good bit...





flippedstars said:


> I think it would prob add between $10 & $15 to the total if you got the 5 lb thing of it.
> 
> For anyone wondering, I called Nupro and they said the larger size is exactly the same as the small breed, it just comes w/ a smaller scoop, how stupid is that, LOL? She then told me the scoop in the small breed is 1 teaspoon and that the dosage is listed on their website, so buying the larger sizes is much more economical.


Really?! I always thought the small breed was more concentrated. Didn't know you just gave less of it. Duh!!! Thanks for calling. It sure is more economical to get the bigger tub. Just use one teaspoon!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow thanks for the inside scoop....pun intended!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> I put Dahlia on this as recommended by my friend Darlene Moss.
> Darlene has a chi with severe allergy/auto immune issues.
> Her chi has changed dramatically on this powder.
> Her hair has grown back in and she has much more energy.
> ...


Thank you for this link. I took Midgie to vet today to start her allergy shot regimen & asked about the Nupro because I liked what I read. My vet highly recommended this, so when I get some money I'm going to order some. The vet has tapped me out of money.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

> Thank you for this link. I took Midgie to vet today to start her allergy shot regimen & asked about the Nupro because I liked what I read. My vet highly recommended this, so when I get some money I'm going to order some. The vet has tapped me out of money.


Thats fantastic!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Really?! I always thought the small breed was more concentrated. Didn't know you just gave less of it. Duh!!! Thanks for calling. It sure is more economical to get the bigger tub. Just use one teaspoon!


Yeah, I had to laugh. I hate farty things like that. She didn't even hesitate to tell me that the small scoop = exactly 1 teaspoon and referred me to their website for dosage. So...there ya have it!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I wondered about that too.
Should have known it was a marketing thing.
Im gonna tell Darlene what you learned.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> I wondered about that too.
> Should have known it was a marketing thing.
> Im gonna tell Darlene what you learned.


For sure!! And all these years I have been buying the small breed one!!!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I told Darlene about the company saying its the same formula
and this is what she emailed me:


> OMG!!! Unbelievable! I was concerned about freshness though if you have a big container?? Maybe it would be ok


She has a point about freshness.
I guess the large size would be ok for multiple chis.
My container has no expiration date and comes in a grade 2 plastic jar.
Hmmm more digging???


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I keep mine in the refrigerator. But you could probably keep it in the freezer. It's a powder so it would be fine! I think I will put mine in the freezer from now on.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I just ordered the big jar! What kind of shelf life does this have? I only have 1 chi. Now you guys got me worried, this stuff is expensive. I will keep in fridge too.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

woodard2009 said:


> I just ordered the big jar! What kind of shelf life does this have? I only have 1 chi. Now you guys got me worried, this stuff is expensive. I will keep in fridge too.


I only have one chi too and it lasts a LONG time. Maybe put half of it in the freezer in a ziplock and the other half in the jar, then refill the jar when you need more. To be honest, I've had mine in the fridge and using it for probably 8 months or so. We are on the maintenance dose and I don't even give it every day.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes I think the fridge would be adequate or even the freezer.
The Nupro label says "Store in a cool dry place".
It has no expiration date and thats a good sign.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> I only have one chi too and it lasts a LONG time. Maybe put half of it in the freezer in a ziplock and the other half in the jar, then refill the jar when you need more. To be honest, I've had mine in the fridge and using it for probably 8 months or so. We are on the maintenance dose and I don't even give it every day.


What do you mean by "maintenance dose?" From what I read, it seems like it would be beneficial to give every day?! I'm thinking about doing 2 or 3 pinches in her food once a day instead of 1 teaspoon just to see how she does than maybe in 6 months to a year increasing to 1 teaspoon. What do you think & any info on how everyone else takes advantage of the benefits of this would be helpful. I was real happy to hear my vet thought so highly of this stuff because I never heard of it til yesterday.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I just called them again, 2 year shelf life. A 5 lb bottle of it will last my guys 180 days, she did the calculation for me. But it would prob take the full 2 years for a single chi! LOL. She said there are 720 teaspoons (serving size) in the 5 lb container.

She also recommended with any small dog, slowly work them into it, and give it to them split in half dosage wise  

The lady is very helpful when you call with questions.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I just called them again, 2 year shelf life. A 5 lb bottle of it will last my guys 180 days, she did the calculation for me. But it would prob take the full 2 years for a single chi! LOL. She said there are 720 teaspoons (serving size) in the 5 lb container.
> 
> She also recommended with any small dog, slowly work them into it, and give it to them split in half dosage wise
> 
> The lady is very helpful when you call with questions.


Excellent info!! Thanks for taking the time to call! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

They also have a silver joint support formula that 
would be good for our chis.
See Link:
Nupro Silver Joint Support Natural Dog Supplement 30oz - eBay (item 200506661417 end time Nov-07-10 14:10:41 PST)


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you. I have seen this on my local pet stores shelf. I have allergy prone chis too. I think I am gonna run up and get some to try. I wonder if it is similar to the seameal stuff that goes with the solid gold food?


----------

